# Dovetailing with a dozuki



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

The kerf of my dozuki is so think that it's extremely difficult to turn my fret saw once it's inserted. Is this a common problem? Should I just saw from between the dozuki cuts >to< those kerfs rather than trying to enter one and turn?


----------



## tingaling (Jul 10, 2017)

Get a smaller blade for your fret saw or start the fret cut gradually.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

thats the tricky part. i was at a Lie nielsen event asking if i should get the regular DT saw or the tapered DT saw. he asked if i cut waste or chopped. when I said cut he said to get the regular and get pegas blades. that way they are a hair smaller than the kerf. for real thin kerfs, the fret blades that fit snap left and right an are infuriating. if its that thin I think you are better off chopping


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Most will only use the fret saw to get as close as they can to the sidewalls, then it's still chisel time for final cleanout. Likely you can pare, rather than chop, but still chisel time.

I use Pegas blades on a Knew Concept frame, and you still can only get so close. 90 degree bat turns don't happen. At least not sharp ones that will allow DTs to fit.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Most will only use the fret saw to get as close as they can to the sidewalls, then it s still chisel time for final cleanout. Likely you can pare, rather than chop, but still chisel time.
> 
> I use Pegas blades on a Knew Concept frame, and you still can only get so close. 90 degree bat turns don t happen. At least not sharp ones that will allow DTs to fit.
> 
> - therealSteveN


unless you level up to god tier:






that :49 second mark…


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Most will only use the fret saw to get as close as they can to the sidewalls, then it s still chisel time for final cleanout. Likely you can pare, rather than chop, but still chisel time.
> 
> I use Pegas blades on a Knew Concept frame, and you still can only get so close. 90 degree bat turns don t happen. At least not sharp ones that will allow DTs to fit.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh Frank cheats, he uses those tiny saws most of us can't even hold onto. 

Note he did say they were "paint grade" so he doesn't clean em up. A naturally finished piece and his chisel work would have been on display. It ain't natural, what he does.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I have a fret saw but stopped using it. I moved to a pistol grip dove tail saw (veritas) and am waiting on a Florip. I moved to chopping the waste. If I must pare down or chop the knife wall I might as well just go all the way.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I have a fret saw but stopped using it. I moved to a pistol grip dove tail saw (veritas) and am waiting on a Florip. I moved to chopping the waste. If I must pare down or chop the knife wall I might as well just go all the way.
> 
> - controlfreak





> I have a fret saw but stopped using it. I moved to a pistol grip dove tail saw (veritas) and am waiting on a Florip. I moved to chopping the waste. If I must pare down or chop the knife wall I might as well just go all the way.
> 
> - controlfreak


yeah its kind of like asking people the best way to sharpen. have fo find what works. me personally:

1: cut kerf with LN DT saw.
2: cut out 80% of waste with Olson coping saw with Pegas skip tooth blades. i have gotten pretty good about cutting down from 1 kerf and making a radius and then cutting about 1/16" from my knifewall. 
3. flip coping saw other direction and cut off the little "ramp" i cut from that first cut.
4. pare away the rest (since i can cut close enough this part only takes 2 minutes.

I know how to chop and can do it fine. but its loud as hell, and the wife ad kids are usually trying to watch TV etc.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Sharper chisels negate the need to pound em out.  Plus the paring is easier.


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

I use dozuki saws for cutting my dovetails and then I use a fretsaw to trim the waste before cleaning them up with chisels. I have two Dozuki saws and they both are Gyokucho brand from Amazon. One has a thinner plate .11 so the kerf is closer to .2 and I can't turn the Pegas skip tooth bland on the frets saw I use. The thicker Gyokucho Dozuki saw plate is closer to .2 and the kerf is closer to .3 and that works GREAT with the Pegas s.t. fretsaw blades.

Not a super expensive saw even if you buy both and it helped me with my dovetails… that and scary sharp chisels.

*Thinner Razor saw *https://www.amazon.com/Gyokucho-770...r+Dozuki+Saw+with+Blade&qid=1627782412&sr=8-2

*Thicker Razor saw*


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Our youngest daughter uses a LN tapered DT saw. To clean out the waste, we have a scroller friend that made her a saw that uses a round scroll saw blade in it like he uses when he has to cut a scroll by hand. Zips that blade in the kerf, starts cutting left or right which ever fits her fancy at the time. Done.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Once a person bags sawing to a line, cleaning out the waste is the only work left to a DT. Thing is, that cleaning can be done quite a few ways, and if it's right for you, then it's the right way.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I like the dozuki very much but had trouble with the round handle. I seem to do better with my "aim" with the pistol grip. SMP, good point on the noise and yes that is a major deal breaker in a basement shop at night. I may have to try removing waste both ways again and start a timer just for fun. I need to start another dovetail related project before I lose what memory skill I have gotten so far.


----------

